# Ras Al Khimah Projects !!



## ua_emirates (Sep 21, 2004)

Have a look at this

http://www.majan.net/index.php?option=content&task=category&sectionid=4&id=64&Itemid=87


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

explain it to me please


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

That fort thing is the clubhouse of a new golfcourse in Ras al-Khaimah. I made a thread about it a while ago with images. It's called Tower Links.

I'm surprised to see some of the other stuff listed on that site though. There seems to be proposals for some artificial islands.

Tower Links golf course










http://www.towerlinks.com

al-Noor










al-Marjan










Mangrove Island










al-Qurm Creek










al-Hambra Village










Map of overall projects plan


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

these artificial island projects look pretty cool
but all of them are visions right?

except the al hamra village and tower links, these are uc already


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

whats happened t this stuff...?

plus move into uae project area?


----------

